# Best Buy selling latest RF Mini with Non-RF Remote



## kgvickers (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a warning, if you're trying to get a Mini at BB before the May 4th cutoff, they have the latest 93000 Mini in the box with an IR only remote. And they charged me the full retail $149.99!

I'm taking it back and I'll just order direct from Tivo.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmm, I wonder if someone bought it from Best Buy, switched out the remotes, and then returned it.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

That would be my first thought too. But wouldn't BB have to sell it as an open box item and not for the full $150 price?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kettledrum said:


> That would be my first thought too. But wouldn't BB have to sell it as an open box item and not for the full $150 price?


If the buyer did a something to fool BB into thinking the box was never opened, could also be TiVo packing error.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> If the buyer did a something to fool BB into thinking the box was never opened


I think that's the most likely explanation. It's really not hard to open a Mini and reseal it to appear as though it has never been opened if you are careful.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I bet if you call TiVo, they will just send you an RF remote. They are pretty good like that...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kettledrum said:


> That would be my first thought too. But wouldn't BB have to sell it as an open box item and not for the full $150 price?


That never stopped them before from selling a used item as new. I can't even count the number of electronic devices I purchased from BestBuy as new that were actually returns. Although I typically don't mind when they end of giving me a big discount because of it. Although your mileage can vary depending on the manager you deal with.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Hmm, I wonder if someone bought it from Best Buy, switched out the remotes, and then returned it.


Based on my recent return experiences with Best Buy, that's definitely a possible scenario. I've returned a few items, lately, unopened, but the Best Buy peeps say they have to open all returns now, since scammers have been doing just that... removing or swapping parts and making the boxes appear unopened.


----------



## sangs (Jan 1, 2003)

Recently picked up two Minis at BB and both came with the proper equipment.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

This problem was most likely a one time event, and not of Best But making as the title of this Thread would suggest.


----------

